# Inside Out Archery - Almost 100% open



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I went and finally did it. I opened an archery shop :tongue: I will now have unlimited resources to build, fix, tune and supply all the archery equipment you will need. I am also building custom strings and cables... This is going to really grow over time and I can not be happier at this point. If you need anything and want to know what kind of price I can offer let me know. My website will be up soon, I hope. 

Thanks to everyone that has helped so far and lets get 'Inside Out' :wink: Here is a preliminary Logo I have. Just a start......


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Pretty soon there will be threads all over the place saying ,

"what does being LeEarled mean?"

:wink:


:thumb:

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Congrats on the new shop!*

I ordered your DVD last week so I look forward to learning ALL your tuning secrets!:wink:


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

I know your not a bowtech guy but how much for a set of cables and string for an 06 ally, custom colors of course


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

Let's see there's yeah! yippie! yahoo! congrats! cool! that's awesome! :darkbeer:

and after doing my own thing for a while there's the i'm sorry and if you need a shoulder mine will be there for ya.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Congrats!*

I bought your 2nd DVD, and it really got me into tweaking and tuning. I owe a lot of my archery passion to you and your DVD. I hope the store does great!

Ben


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats bud .....*

good luck and God bless 

PintoJK

btw sent you my resume ..... any staff shooter openings :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Wish you the absolute best in the venture.


and Why do I suspect Jawsdad is going to be your number 1 "financier"


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pintojk said:


> good luck and God bless
> 
> PintoJK
> 
> btw sent you my resume ..... any staff shooter openings :wink:


I like the way you think.

There is a little room left on our shirts. lain:


----------



## Jholder29 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! I wish you well. In fact I ordered your dvd just earlier today. I can't wait to recieve it. 

Good luck!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

LeEarl should do great, I will endorse his shop:wink: I wish him well, he has been a good help to me with my projects and looking forward to his success. So guys if you need anything give LeEarl some of your business. I plan to.

and yes there is room on my shirts as well


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> Wish you the absolute best in the venture.
> 
> 
> and Why do I suspect Jawsdad is going to be your number 1 "financier"


What? Me?

Well, I was away for the past few days and had little contact with the e-world.. Lets just say I spent the days with my Lancaster catalog making my shopping list(s) for the upcoming holidays..

I'll certainly throw my support towards LeEarl. I would say there is still room on my shirt, but truth be told, I could list every manufacturer, company, product and there would still be plenty of room.. :embara:

Really looking forward to helping and watching LeEarl get the ball rolling.. :clap:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> What? Me?
> 
> Well, I was away for the past few days and had little contact with the e-world.. Lets just say I spent the days with my Lancaster catalog making my shopping list(s) for the upcoming holidays..
> 
> ...


Did'nt your parents tell you about going blind, holing yourself up with the LA catalog?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the well wishes. This is going to be a lot of fun and I hope to help out many AT'er along the way.....


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I love the name for your business...


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks GVDoc. I was surprised when I found the URL was stil available. I will have my site up soon. Then I can hit AT up for a sponsorship link :wink:


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats and best of luck to you LeEarl!!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Good Luck*

Wishing you all the best, let us know when the site is up


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

LeEarl - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Are you doing it out of your house, or do you have an actual shop? I would love to get up there sometime and see the place when you are up and running. Hey, why don't you sponsor a shoot, then I have a great excuse to make the 3 hour drive up there! :wink:
Best of luck to you!

Lien2


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I love the name for your business...


I agree! It's a catchy name:thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> LeEarl - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> Are you doing it out of your house, or do you have an actual shop? I would love to get up there sometime and see the place when you are up and running. Hey, why don't you sponsor a shoot, then I have a great excuse to make the 3 hour drive up there! :wink:
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> Lien2


I am in the proccess of finding or building a nice shop / range. I have a few places in mind but for now I have a great place at my new place for a nice shop. Plus, the weather is still nice enough we can shoot outside :wink: There is alot more to getting everything together them most realize: insurance is a big one, plus all the little things you really do not see day to day......

A shoot is a big possibility..... I want to get everything up and running first, then we will hit all the fun things :smile:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Best of luck, are you in Roseau? That is up North, used to live outside of Ely when I was a kid, my dad logged up there back in the late 50s early 60s.


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

*Here's...*

a bump for ya......get ready to start shipping North of the border!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Mountie..... And yes, I have all my Custom forms ready to go :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Congratulations and best of luck.... :thumbs_up


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Javi.... I really enjoy both ends of the archery world - the shooting and the archers helping archers. They really go hand in hand as you know :smile:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## bowfreak41 (Oct 13, 2006)

good luck hope you do really great with the bow shop 
hope to do the same real soon


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

congrats...

Mikie


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Best of luck to you LeEarl. Way to follow your passion.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Congradulations buddy I wish you the best of luck and cant waite to be one of the 1st ppl to be "LeEarlized" I cant waite for the Razor X next week:thumb: BTW I need a string and cable set for my 06 Razor X shoot me a PM when you are avaliable to do the set! Something for a back up hunting bow. I am also gona take your High Reguards of Moose Ridge Coating's and get my Razor X that I have now done in a Lime Green /Marble:rock: Once the Razor X gets here you are making for me! Thanks for all your help buddy! I know where I will be spending my hard earned $ now when I need some new archery equiptment. Please let us know when the website is up and running.:set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Best of Luck!*



1shot1killca said:


> I know your not a bowtech guy but how much for a set of cables and string for an 06 ally, custom colors of course


Sure He is! It`s Inside Out Archery! The Duke of LeEarl has my 06` Ally as we speak switching out the strings and "Supertuning" Her! Can`t Wait to Shoot Her LeEarl! And Best of Luck with the New Shop!  Ray


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good for you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Pretty soon there will be threads all over the place saying ,
> 
> "what does being LeEarled mean?"
> 
> ...



LOL....I think I may be one of the first to get LeEarled :wink:

I will have a bow shipping out shortly.

and as soon as I get my S4 set up with is strings.....I will give a full review on how many of my arrows are inside out.

Good luck buddy....you know where to find me if you need anything.:darkbeer:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Congrats LeEarl!!!! Awesome and within driving distance.


----------



## HuntNXS (Jan 3, 2006)

Le Earl,

Send me your mailing address and I'll send you a dealers package on our products. I doubt we have you on the list if your just opening. 

Good luck with your new shop.

Ben
GameTamers
[email protected]
817-877-GAME


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Almost have my Martin and Rytera Dealership... I can not wait. I have most everything else setup and my custom strings and cables are going pretty well right now too.... 

Please PM me with any questions. I would love to help out :smile:


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Congats!If i ever get up that way i will be stopping in.Good luck.


----------



## marl59 (Jun 17, 2007)

*DVD question*

Hi LeEarl,
Are you the guy selling the bow tuning DVDs. If so, I'm wondering what the lead time is for them. I ordered one and the paypal charge appeared on 7/10 but no DVD yet. Was this from you? Thanks!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> LOL....I think I may be one of the first to get LeEarled :wink:
> 
> I will have a bow shipping out shortly.
> 
> ...



I'm planning on getting LeDuked soon myself.. I sure hope there's an antibiotic for that..


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*PM Sent*

I have sent u a PM twice and no reply yet am I doing something wrong. Thanks, Greg.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

LeEarl is getting swamped with PMs , he will get with you soon I am sure. I can tell you he is a great guy, He has helped me out when I was hitting roadblocks. I am forever grateful for all his help and wish him all the success he can stand


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

LeEarl...Congratulations for finally making the plunge. You were like the tooth that was loose, but just didn't want pulled:wink:
I hope you do not get too busy and still find time to shoot and enjoy the sport. I wish you the best.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking forward to some telephone numbers and direct email access.

Good luck! Sounds like it cannot fail.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Congrats Le Earl. I'm looking forward to doing lots more business with you in the future. I wish you the best of luck. :wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Archery News Release - - - January 2010*

Archery News Release - - - January 2010

Announcing Archerys Big-Money Tournaments for 2010

1. Vegas ($15,000 for pro champion)
2. Louisville ($10,000 for pro champion)
3. Lancaster ($5,000 for pro champion)
4. Pittsburgs Stan-Open ($15,000 for pro champion)
5. LeEarl-Rytera Open World Championship
($500,000 for pro champion, $100,000 for amateur champion)
($50,000 scholarship for junior championship)
($75,000 for 18 hole OBT-Archery golf championship)
Along with many other prizes and giveaways. Archery paint-ball, Archery Trap and Skeet championship, Archery Long Distance shoot, and the traveling Jawsdad Archery Museum with every bow made since the fall of the Roman empire...

And for the Peta members, the annual Ferrel Cat Shoot...

Congrats on the new business, lookout Lancaster...

thenson


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

thenson said:


> Archery News Release - - - January 2010
> 
> Announcing Archerys Big-Money Tournaments for 2010
> 
> ...


Whats the entry fee for the Rytera Open?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

sounds like probably about 50,000. LOL


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Entry fee...*



BOHO said:


> sounds like probably about 50,000. LOL


that would probably work... unless Donald Trump or Bill Gates or OBT wants to be a sponsor...

thenson


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats and wish you the best


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

marl59 said:


> Hi LeEarl,
> Are you the guy selling the bow tuning DVDs. If so, I'm wondering what the lead time is for them. I ordered one and the paypal charge appeared on 7/10 but no DVD yet. Was this from you? Thanks!


Are people getting their dvd's? I haven't.


----------



## Stonie (Jun 18, 2007)

*Thats Great News Wish you the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::tongue:*


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Are people getting their dvd's? I haven't.



I just received my dvd in today's mail. Thanks LeEarl and good luck again on the new shop.

Rx


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Guys.... I am so close now I can taste it. The bows are the the last thing to get settled with. Should be this week and we are 100% :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tnturkeyman said:


> I have sent u a PM twice and no reply yet am I doing something wrong. Thanks, Greg.


He is getting tons of PM's. I talk to him several times a day and sometimes I have to tell him that I sent him a PM so that he can go look for it. :embara:

I have 1248 PMs that have gone back and forth through my system in the past month and I don't seel DVDs, have a shop or anything....so I know he has to have more then that and has to miss one here and there.....I know I do.:embara:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Tnturkeyman said:


> I have sent u a PM twice and no reply yet am I doing something wrong. Thanks, Greg.


Send me again, I have not seen one from you yet :noidea: I try keep up on my PM' too....... It has been busy but I try get back to everyone in a timely manner :wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Tnturkeyman said:


> I have sent u a PM twice and no reply yet am I doing something wrong. Thanks, Greg.


Checked through them again, still did not find anything. Please send your PM again........


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

when Inside Out gets a website make sure to let us know. I know your excited to have your own shop. The challenges are just the beginning now. lol  :wink:


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Don't forget to post up a link to your site! Then we can check out prices without waiting for you to answer "lost" or (in my case) forgotten PM>

Can't wait to surf U


----------

